# Corsair Corsair RGB Fan LED Hub und Node Pro / 4 Lüfter + 4 RGB Strips möglich?



## wr2champ (20. Juni 2019)

*Corsair Corsair RGB Fan LED Hub und Node Pro / 4 Lüfter + 4 RGB Strips möglich?*

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich habe geplant, nun 4 Lüfter mit dem Corsair RGB Fan LED Hub und Node Pro zu kaufen. Ich brauche jedoch Hilfe, ob ich damit zusätzlich das "Lighting PRO Expansion Kit" ansteuern kann.

Konfiguration wäre wie folgt:

3x LL120 mm
1x LL140 mm
4x RGB Strip

Kann ich damit die 8 Beleuchtungen ansteuern und via iCUE mit meinem RAM und Maus, Tastatur, Mauspad dann synchronisieren?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Patrick_87 (23. Juni 2019)

*AW: Corsair Corsair RGB Fan LED Hub und Node Pro / 4 Lüfter + 4 RGB Strips möglich?*

Mit dem fanhub und dem node zusammen hast du 6 Ausgänge für Lüfter. Am node sind 2 LED Ausgänge. 
An dem ersten kommt das Kabel von dem fanhub und an dem zweiten kannst du die stribes anschließen. Wenn du alle 4 stribes in Reihe hintereinander anschließen willst dann passt das.
Wenn du z.b 2 x 2 Stribes getrennt steuern willst dann passt es nicht.
Aber ich denke du willst alle 4 zusammen anschließen dann geht das natürlich.
In icue kannst du dann über den node auswählen das bei Stecker 1 die 4 Lüfter hängen und an Stecker zwei die 4 Stribes. Dann kannst du deine Effekte aussuchen.
Wenn alles Corsair kompatibel ist geht das.

Du hast bei den Effekten 3 spalten eine davon hat Effekte die dann synchron für alle Geräte laufen.


----------

